# Comparison of Shengshou 4x4 I, II and III cube



## calvinfan (Dec 7, 2011)

Since quite a lot of customers asked me about the difference of Shengshou 4x4 I, II and III cube. The main difference are the edges, see the photo below,
*Shengshou I and II,
*





*Shengshou III, with track and "Z" leg*


----------



## mycube (Dec 7, 2011)

There is really a big difference between the pieces. Are there some other differences which you can see, too?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 18, 2011)

mycube said:


> There is really a big difference between the pieces. Are there some other differences which you can see, too?


 
There is a small difference in the center pieces, but like Calvin said, it is very minor.


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 30, 2012)

idk if anyone will see this but i have a shengshou v?

the edges and corners are the same as a v3 BUT the centres dont have the little rods that stick out
what cube is this


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 31, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> idk if anyone will see this but i have a shengshou v?
> 
> the edges and corners are the same as a v3 BUT the centres dont have the little rods that stick out
> what cube is this



v2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 31, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> idk if anyone will see this but i have a shengshou v?
> 
> the edges and corners are the same as a v3 BUT the centres dont have the little rods that stick out
> what cube is this



Huh, I got this too (probably v2 then I guess) when I ordered the v3 from GreatSku (which has otherwise been a good site to buy from for me). Lightake sent me a v1 when I tried. I'll try Konsta and Florian mods on the v2 and see where that gets me. I think I'll give up on trying to buy the v3.


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 31, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> v2



comparing my edge pieces concludes that its not a v2?




bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Huh, I got this too (probably v2 then I guess) when I ordered the v3 from GreatSku (which has otherwise been a good site to buy from for me). Lightake sent me a v1 when I tried. I'll try Konsta and Florian mods on the v2 and see where that gets me. I think I'll give up on trying to buy the v3.



i got this from some (physical) store in china at a mall so idk bout the authenticity of the cubes

also got an a5 (i think)


----------

